# Is there such a thing



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

as wether pulls, just like horse/ox/steer/pony/dog pulls only with goats? I always wanted to do ox pulls, but don't have the land or finances to have/transport the cattle. However, using wethers would be cool. If it's done somewhere else, I could use that as a sell to the local fair committees.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmmm...never heard of one.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rats.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

How about you start one? It sounds really cool.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I never heard of it either.


----------

